# new family member!



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

The store I demo in (and have become close with and spend all my free time there lol) does adoptions every Saturday.

The dogs/puppies are pulled from kill shelters down south and are transported up here.


My mom and step dad decided to come to the adoption event today to see what they had, but I didn't think they'd find anything since they couldn't get there till a few hours after it started, and dogs usually go fast. They have been interested in adding a third dog to the household but weren't really sure what they wanted. They really wanted a labradoodle but weren't really sure about the price tag ($2500). They like black labs too. 



But, I now have a new cousin  


Meet....unnamed puppy (who I called Hippo all day). She's a 12 week old lab/shar pei mix and a DOLL. Pictures don't do the cuteness justice, or show how much her head resembled more of a shar-pei. Very cute.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Aww she's adorable


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

How cute! She reminds me of a lab/shar pei cross I had growing up.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww! She's VERY cute! You can see the Pei in the second shot.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

She's so cute!!!!!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

you can def see the pei in her face/head. It's cute. That's why I named her Hippo LOL. 

I really did not think my mom would like her, we had a shar pei (mind you, it was from a BYB, parents didn't know better) when I was just a toddler, and it bit several people, including toddler me. I really thought she'd be turned off by the pei. Hopefully this dog turns out better, she seems like a complete doll with the few hours I spent with her today.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Aww, she's gorgeous, I love black dogs. And, you've got a new little sister! Thats so awesome they adopted, what a lucky pup, she's going to have just the best life.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you convinced them to feed raw? :tongue:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Haha no. They have two other dogs, who are fed kibble. But i did pick out Nature's Variety for them right now to start with and then will have them switch her to a grain free when she's a bit older. NV wouldn't have been my first choice but it's a decent food and I know they can locate it at the store near them (they live about 45 mins away).


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition! She's a doll!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

awww she's cute!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

thanks guys  Thinking once she is a bit older I will suggest to them Back to Basics, Pinnacle, Orijen, Acana..


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

She looks really cute! So happy for you! :smile:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

She is very cute, you will have to keep putting up pics of her as she grows.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

hoorah 

They chose my favorite name from the list I sent them. Madigan


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

She's a real cutie!


----------

